# A&E HD Launches



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

*A&E HD Launches In Quiet*
Source: http://www.tvpredictions.com/aehd101206.htm



> The high-def simulcast of the variety channel is only available in a few markets.
> By Phillip Swann
> 
> Washington, D.C. (October 12, 2006) -- A&E is one of cable's most popular networks. So you would think that A&E's launch of a High-Definition TV channel would generate a lot of press.
> ...


----------



## ironman (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for the news Earl. I have not noticed it yet. Is the HD A&E channel in the 70's or at its normal channel(265?)


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

I really want this channel in HD. I watch Cold Case Files all the time and they've been filming it in HD for a couple of years now. Come on DISH (and DTV), make it happen!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ironman said:


> Thanks for the news Earl. I have not noticed it yet. Is the HD A&E channel in the 70's or at its normal channel(265?)


As far as I know it is not available on either DirecTV or Dish Network

(Hence Why I put the thread here in HDTV Programming)

From the article it appears that only a few Cable-Co's have even picked it up yet.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm guessing this won't be added to D* until they have more bandwidth next year.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Their initial tests which were in the clear months ago indicated they would use much stretch-o-vision like TNTHD.

At the time there was also a channel labelled such that it could be History Channel HD, but it had the same content as A&E HD. That likely has changed since they went encrypted a few months ago.


----------



## ChrisR (Sep 23, 2006)

I have a StarChoice satellite system and just started getting A&E HD yesterday. Yes, a good deal of content (not all) is "stretched" but the picture quality is far superior to the SD version (for most shows it's outstanding), so personally the stretch doesn't bother me much...hopefully they will improve the formatting of their programming soon.

Dish Network seems to always be the first to launch a new HD service so I would hope that they will be the first major system in the US to pick it up. What baffles me is that this is a US network, yet it's widely available on both major DBS systems in Canada. What's up with that?


----------



## GeorgeLV (Jan 1, 2006)

ChrisR said:


> What baffles me is that this is a US network, yet it's widely available on both major DBS systems in Canada. What's up with that?


Yep, I'm suprised the it got past the ridiculous protectionism of the CRTC. They must have been bamboozled believing the A&E still stood for the Arts and Entertainment. I'm sure any number of preferred Canadian competitiors could deliver a channel of crime drama reruns.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> ...The only other carrier in the United States is a small cable outfit in Minneapolis...


Maybe it's on channel 53 there...


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

JohnH said:


> Their initial tests which were in the clear months ago indicated they would use much stretch-o-vision like TNTHD.


:nono2: I don't want it that bad. Start over when you have enough HD content A&E.


----------



## Herb55 (Sep 29, 2006)

Anyone know why the Starz HD channel has not been added to the DirectTV lineup?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

They have to take down an HD channel on Sundays because of NFL Superfan. There is not bandwidth to add StarzHD.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic (Jul 23, 2005)

ChrisR said:


> I have a StarChoice satellite system and just started getting A&E HD yesterday. Yes, a good deal of content (not all) is "stretched" but the picture quality is far superior to the SD version (for most shows it's outstanding), so personally the stretch doesn't bother me much...hopefully they will improve the formatting of their programming soon.
> 
> Dish Network seems to always be the first to launch a new HD service so I would hope that they will be the first major system in the US to pick it up. What baffles me is that this is a US network, yet it's widely available on both major DBS systems in Canada. What's up with that?


This channel is an absolute waste of HD Bandwidth as 90% or more of the content is not really HD.

There are many more deserving - HD Channels which much more HD Content.


----------

